

Apple Releases OS X Mountain Lion Developer Preview - hnbascht
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20120216005432/en/Apple-Releases-OS-Mountain-Lion-Developer-Preview

======
gamechangr
It almost seems too fast for improvements...The Lion only came out 5 months
ago.

